# Need a Procedure code for Wide excision of Paget's Disease of the Anus



## dgummersall (Dec 15, 2009)

Does anyone know what CPT code to use for wide excision of paget's disease of the anus? Here is part of the MD's dictation:

The anus was everted with use of a Lone Star retractor, exposing the right lateral aspect of the anal canal, proceeded with use of cautery, to mark an area extending from the anal verge, approximately towards the anal canal right above the dentate line.  The mucosa surrounding this area, in the right lateral aspect, was scored with cautery, and I proceeded to perform ana excision of this wide area, in a submucosal plane without difficulty. This was accomplished with a needle-tip cautery.


----------

